# Fav Gun-Related Links



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At the request of another member, I thought we could start a thread of the best Gun Related Links - best places for info, best places to buy stuff, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are a few for now:

Products for sale:

(I have personally ordered from all of these places)

http://www.brownells.com/
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://kiei.biz/walther_parts___accessories?b=1
http://www.cmmginc.com/
http://www.swfa.com/
http://www.calssportingarmory.com/Default.htm
http://www.topgunsupply.com/
http://magazineparts.com/


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like La Police Gear for ordering my 511 clothing and flashlights.
http://www.lapolicegear.com/

also Brigade Quartermasters
http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/index.tam

Used Ghost Inc to do Glock trigger job on my G21c. It's great.
http://www.ghostinc.com/

cool stuff
http://www.elitesurvival.com/

Shotgun and holster
http://www.serbu.com/legacy/shorty.htm

I'll post more later.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Heres some more
http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/
http://www.ustacticalsupply.com/
http://www.elitetacticalsources.com/
http://www.gungear.com/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Some are shops, some are info.

Shops:
http://www.cdnninvestments.com
http://www.aimsurplus.com
http://www.concealedcarry.com/
http://www.classicarms.us/
You know I'm adding this one: http://www.sigarms.com

Info:
http://t6aluminum.tripod.com/Curio_Relic.htm
http://www.swissrifles.com/
http://www.gunlaws.com
http://www.packing.org
http://www.gunblast.com/
http://www.saf.org/
http://www.theboxotruth.com/


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

You almost forgot the most important one...

http://www.handgunforum.net

W


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Waffen said:


> You almost forgot the most important one...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net
> 
> W


R U Kidding! That forum sucks! It's a bunch of no knowledge gun nuts with nothing better to do but talk about guns.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some more:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

Walther Stuff:

http://www.waltherpistols.com/
http://kiei.biz/walther_parts___accessories?b=1


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

+1 on: 
www.cdnninvestments.com for cheap factory/used/LEO mags.

For GLOCK factory parts on the cheap:
www.ombexpress.com

For GLOCK FAQ's and good general GLOCK info:
www.glockfaq.com


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Quick info on most guns: http://world.guns.ru/main-e.htm

Online Manuals: http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

Excellent Ballistics Info: http://www.chuckhawks.com/


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The best (to me) sight for 1911 info........
http://forum.m1911.org

just watch yer language there:mrgreen:


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Forensics/Ballistics Site:
http://www.firearmsid.com/


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's mine for obvious reasons

http://www.handgunclub.com

J. Mitchell
Director of Operations
Handgun Club of America

:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a great source for all those handgun lovers out there!:smt1099

www.genitron.com


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Delete----


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

VTDefender said:


> Here's mine for obvious reasons
> 
> http://www.handgunclub.com
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place, that for the link.

Cheers


----------

